# Blue Willow socks



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Tsarina designed these, who out there would attempt this????
http://www.tsocktsarina.com/blog/


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't know aboit socks but i might give it a go as mittens


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Not in this lifetime!!!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Woahhhhh, those are awesome!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Sure, why not expand my repertoire?


----------



## Mary Su 2 (Jan 6, 2012)

They are beautiful, but why would you want to hide that in a pair of shoes?? I might try to put that on the front of a pullover where everyone could see it!!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Woahhhhh, those are awesome!


Agree!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

There's no pattern to buy yet, I think.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

I love willow pattern, and have been mildly collecting it for years but I would never have thought of knitting it. The mind and the hands have gone into freeze=up although it would look beautiful when finished. I agree, It would look super on a jumper. Must watch out for the pattern.

Madkiwi


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

KIt for willow ware socks will not be available until 2014, according to Ravelty. Pity, because like you others i'd like to try it , not on socks but something else.The catch is the kit includes Tsarina's yarns as well and I should think it will be too expensive for my pension limited finances. I might try drawing up a grid pattern from the photos. Might not work but I'll give it a try. I like doing that kind of stuff.

Madkiwi


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I've had Tsarina on my mind for the past week. When did she say she'll be ready? Was it October?


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

madkiwi said:


> KIt for willow ware socks will not be available until 2014, according to Ravelty. Pity, because like you others i'd like to try it , not on socks but something else.The catch is the kit includes Tsarina's yarns as well and I should think it will be too expensive for my pension limited finances. I might try drawing up a grid pattern from the photos. Might not work but I'll give it a try. I like doing that kind of stuff.
> 
> Madkiwi


ooh - - - I would love a blue willow sweater - -


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm still waiting for it to become available. Next year some time. Can't wait!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Really pretty, and I hope she enjoys them. These hands will never, ever knit those and if I were to ever get that ambitious, I would be afraid to wear them. Too much work to put on my feet and hide in shoes.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree, far too beautiful to hide in shoes. The design would make a lovely table center...especially if you had Blue Willow dinnerware.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous! I could never do something that complicated.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Aren't they gorgeous?! I just finished my first fair isle socks last night... No where CLOSE to as complicated and intricate as these.... But maybe after the pattern comes out?! Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow... I love them.What an artist she is. But I would never ever try them. They would take me a life time to do and my hair would be grayer then it is now. Frogging would be my past time... they are gorgeous though.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my! Those are stunning. Not sure if I would wear them as socks because I generally don't wear socks (though I love knitting them), and as others have said, they're way too pretty to put into shoes. A pullover, a scarf, mittens maybe. Definitely interested in the particulars of the knit kit when it's released though.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very interesting person...her designs are awesome..


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

I have the shark week pattern pages and pages!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> Tsarina designed these, who out there would attempt this????


oh, how much I wish I could knit them!
wayyyyy beyond my skills, tho ~
Love those Willow dishes, have some of them - they were my grandmother's ~
Gee, they'd make for a nice Christmas stocking...........
[if anyone wants to make just one!]


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

they're incredible but I don't think I would have the time that would take to complete.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

cathie02664 said:


> I don't know aboit socks but i might give it a go as mittens


That would be a better use for the pattern. The socks would be covered up. And it's too pretty for that!


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

No I wouldn't. Beyond my capability. Although, if I challenge myself, I'm amazed at what I have achieved in the past. Not without a lot of cursing though :lol:


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I love her designs, but I could never afford them. She did the wonderful shark socks too.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

What a beautiful pair of socks, but like the rest of you, I wouldn't want to hide them in a pair of shoes or boots.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I was sure that the pattern was available last time I saw these socks. I must have been mistaken.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Well done - very clever being able to transfer the pattern into a completed pair of socks you must have a lot of patience and skill


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Stablebummom said:


> Tsarina designed these, who out there would attempt this????
> http://www.tsocktsarina.com/blog/


Someone suggested cross stitch patterns as a guide for motifs and pics. Well, I googled cross stitch willow pattern and found quite a lot. And they would look good on a sweater or some article where they can be seen. A bit wasted on socks, although they look beautiful.

Madkiwi


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

madkiwi said:


> Someone suggested cross stitch patterns as a guide for motifs and pics. Well, I googled cross stitch willow pattern and found quite a lot. And they would look good on a sweater or some article where they can be seen. A bit wasted on socks, although they look beautiful.
> 
> Madkiwi


I forgot to say THEY COST!


----------

